# Drying a plant with the roots



## Madrigal (Mar 25, 2017)

Okay, so as I've explained before, I'm new at this although I've had a couple of big indoor gardens (a few dozen plants). So, new, but not a virgin.

Anyway, I was just hearing from a hippie acquaintance in Bolivia with a grow shop and large basement grow-room, and she says that when it's time to harvest, you should never let the plant know that you're killing it. She says that it will affect the trichomes, that more of them will rust. Like the plant has a "reaction".

So she says you have to pull the plant out of the pot - roots, dirt and all - and just wash the dirt off the roots. once it is clean, you hang it upside down for it to dry with the roots on.

Hippie mumbo-jumbo or is there something to it?


----------



## blake9999 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hippie mumbo-jumbo


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 25, 2017)

Madrigal said:


> Okay, so as I've explained before, I'm new at this although I've had a couple of big indoor gardens (a few dozen plants). So, new, but not a virgin.
> 
> Anyway, I was just hearing from a hippie acquaintance in Bolivia with a grow shop and large basement grow-room, and she says that when it's time to harvest, you should never let the plant know that you're killing it. She says that it will affect the trichomes, that more of them will rust. Like the plant has a "reaction".
> 
> ...


Yeah because yanking the plant out of it's home/soil doesn't say I'm guna kill you like a pair of bolt cutters .......so your hippy friend thinks torturing the plant to death is the way to go Hugh ........if I were you id stay on your hippy friends good side ....and if she's hot,,id try to bone for sure if I were you ......she seems freaky with these ideas......but IMO mumbo jumbo pothead theories at it's finest .....entertaining none the less


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 25, 2017)

I kill mine at the precise moment she tells me she is ready, she wants me too, its the whole point. She watches for a couple months while weekly several of her room mates are chopped down without warning. They line up for the event, the ones closest to the door, under the MH are so anxious to be chopped they reach out to me every time I enter the room


----------



## Madrigal (Mar 25, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Yeah because yanking the plant out of it's home/soil doesn't say I'm guna kill you like a pair of bolt cutters .......so your hippy friend thinks torturing the plant to death is the way to go Hugh ........if I were you id stay on your hippy friends good side ....and if she's hot,,id try to bone for sure if I were you ......she seems freaky with these ideas......but IMO mumbo jumbo pothead theories at it's finest .....entertaining none the less


ROFL.

First, I am a straight woman.

Second, all I'm wondering is whether trics change at a different pace when the plant is chopped vs. allowed to dry out with it being "none the wiser", according to my hippie acquaintance. Intuitively this does seem like mumbo-jumbo but if the plant has a strong reaction to being chopped, that doesn't sound too crazy either? It's too bad I don't have two plants right now to test the theory.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 25, 2017)

Madrigal said:


> ROFL.
> 
> First, I am a straight woman.
> 
> Second, all I'm wondering is whether trics change at a different pace when the plant is chopped vs. allowed to dry out with it being "none the wiser", according to my hippie acquaintance. Intuitively this does seem like mumbo-jumbo but if the plant has a strong reaction to being chopped, that doesn't sound too crazy either? It's too bad I don't have two plants right now to test the theory.


Roots left on the plant sound messy. Personally, I chop mine while dark, before lights on. I only trim large fans, chop and hang the whole plant. I find most wet trimmed to have a similar wet hay smell. And I've seen people butcher plants down and they dry too quick leaving them lacking in nose. If you want to get a second opinion on this, hit up @RM3. I believe his theory is, the quicker the roots lose oxygen the better. He has some unorthodox ways but he does back it with science, (the degradations of plant sugars/curing, etc) along with plenty of macro pics, as well as reports from other highly regarded members who endorse him. Personally, I don't have the time to implement his methods in my grows but I do plan to give it a try at some point. 
IME, trimchomes degrade...how quickly is often dependent on the growers ability to harvest correctly.


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 25, 2017)

Madrigal said:


> ROFL.
> 
> First, I am a straight woman.
> 
> Second, all I'm wondering is whether trics change at a different pace when the plant is chopped vs. allowed to dry out with it being "none the wiser", according to my hippie acquaintance. Intuitively this does seem like mumbo-jumbo but if the plant has a strong reaction to being chopped, that doesn't sound too crazy either? It's too bad I don't have two plants right now to test the theory.


Another female member on Riu ....that's even crazier than the leaving roots on thingy ma bob your talking about .......if you did do a side by side and your hippie friends theory was even remotely not mumbo jumbo .....what would you expect the difference to be ......and you can still have sex with her .....lesbians are a real thing these days ......jk 


At least your a good sport and didn't get butthurt by a little humor .....further confirming you probably are a women .....because a new dude would most likely take offense to my first response and throw a fit ....which is still ok and very ammusing for the rest of us ....


Welcome to the nut house


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 25, 2017)

Just chop it.

Never heard the rust thing. The normal myth is to hang roots and all upside down so the runs from the roots into the plants. Lol.

Chop right before lights come on. Terpenes (smell) will be at its highest and starches will be in the root zone (smoother smoke).


----------



## woodsyn2o (Mar 25, 2017)

that would kinda defeat the keeping a dry grow at the end i like to starve them of water at the end. or by then would it be to late any way? i cant see my self washing roots off haha


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 25, 2017)

I just say .... HI BITCHES .......DIE BITCHES ....

Chop choppity chop chop


----------



## Madrigal (Mar 25, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Roots left on the plant sound messy. Personally, I chop mine while dark, before lights on. I only trim large fans, chop and hang the whole plant. I find most wet trimmed to have a similar wet hay smell. And I've seen people butcher plants down and they dry too quick leaving them lacking in nose. If you want to get a second opinion on this, hit up @RM3. I believe his theory is, the quicker the roots lose oxygen the better. He has some unorthodox ways but he does back it with science, (the degradations of plant sugars/curing, etc) along with plenty of macro pics, as well as reports from other highly regarded members who endorse him. Personally, I don't have the time to implement his methods in my grows but I do plan to give it a try at some point.
> IME, trimchomes degrade...how quickly is often dependent on the growers ability to harvest correctly.


Thanks. Perhaps I will check RM3's post a bit later, when I'm closer to cutting.



Indacouch said:


> Another female member on Riu ....that's even crazier than the leaving roots on thingy ma bob your talking about


I think you meant to say "another female on the internet".

Yeah, it's a little locker-roomish in here (like, someone actually posted an anus in the hot chicks thread ), but I like this forum more than the other MJ ones I briefly tried.



whitebb2727 said:


> Just chop it.
> 
> Never heard the rust thing. The normal myth is to hang roots and all upside down so the runs from the roots into the plants. Lol.
> 
> Chop right before lights come on. Terpenes (smell) will be at its highest and starches will be in the root zone (smoother smoke).


So I guess there would be more starch in the plant if I leave the roots on when drying? I am starting to think it would be a less-than-harmless idea.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 25, 2017)

Madrigal said:


> Thanks. Perhaps I will check RM3's post a bit later, when I'm closer to cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is locker roomish here. The humor can get morbid and strange here. You will get based a bit if people like you.

I would chop unless doing the boiling root thing.

Sever reasons to chop. Its and add to hang a whole plant. If you cut and hang the whole thing you have to trim the whole thing. If you chop half the plant you trim half the plant.

That brings me to my next point, I harvest in stages. I allow the lower buds a bit longer to mature a bit more.

It is easier to handle through the whole process if you chop and hang the limbs separate.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 26, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> It is locker roomish here. The humor can get morbid and strange here. You will get based a bit if people like you.
> 
> I would chop unless doing the boiling root thing.
> 
> ...


Thats a good point...especially with really large plants. Most of mine get no larger than 3ft unless grown from seed. I should've added that my process is completely strain and season dependent. Right now, its quite cold here and I'm still burning wood so I hang the whole plant due to extremely low humidity. Come summer, I break them down into branches but still dry trim the final product. At the very most, I'll "tip trim" before hanging.

Have you tried RM3s boiling/ice water method?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 26, 2017)

RE: the locker room talk. Its all in good fun...most of the time.

I see more meltdowns from the men here than the women. 

IMO, there are 2 types of female growers here. If you've ever worked in a male dominated environment (construction, etc) you'll know what I mean. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## boilingoil (Mar 26, 2017)

Hell. the us old hippies from back in the 60's and 70's used to pull plants whole, wash the dirt off the roots and wrap them in old towels soaked with sugar water and hang to dry for 2 weeks. There is a lot more knowledge today than there was back then.


----------



## Creature1969 (Mar 26, 2017)

I wonder how much we'd have to raise in a Kickstarter campaign to get a MythBusters "Cannabis Edition" to dispel all the B.S.?

I saw a question on another forum the other day where a dude was asking if pee from a woman would make female plants because of estrogen in the pee. lmfao for hours at that one.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 26, 2017)

Cutting the plant will form an embolism in the stem stopping fluid transfer, starting drying almost immediately. Leaving the roots, it might take a couple days before it stops moving fluid from the roots through the plant. I could see it maybe being beneficial in dry environments to slow drying, but no other real benefits. Cut a branch, hang the rest with roots, see what happens.


----------



## vostok (Mar 26, 2017)

Madrigal said:


> Okay, so as I've explained before, I'm new at this although I've had a couple of big indoor gardens (a few dozen plants). So, new, but not a virgin.
> 
> Anyway, I was just hearing from a hippie acquaintance in Bolivia with a grow shop and large basement grow-room, and she says that when it's time to harvest, you should never let the plant know that you're killing it. She says that it will affect the trichomes, that more of them will rust. Like the plant has a "reaction".
> 
> ...


A similar thread on ICMAG years ago

recommended grinding up the roots to powder form

adding to food

to get really high

it was a very popular post ..

..but

*Someone had to just point out that theirs none to zero THC/CBN/CND/etc in the roots*


I got booted for that .._facepalm!_

I'm anthro-morphic as such I take a sentient approach to life

but draw the line at calling others/objects names

good luck


----------



## ovo (Mar 26, 2017)

The idea of hanging plant with roots intact is whack. So is boiling the roots.


----------



## vostok (Mar 26, 2017)

Boiling Roots that familiar

supposed to stop migraines ...???

grinding roots would give you a migraine 

lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 26, 2017)

vostok said:


> Boiling Roots that familiar
> 
> supposed to stop migraines ...???
> 
> ...


Boiling the roots to extract THC? Bunk
Boiling the roots to immediately cut off o2? I'm not so sure. RM3 makes a very compelling argument with this theory and backs it with some science. 




Creature1969 said:


> I wonder how much we'd have to raise in a Kickstarter campaign to get a MythBusters "Cannabis Edition" to dispel all the B.S.?
> 
> I saw a question on another forum the other day where a dude was asking if pee from a woman would make female plants because of estrogen in the pee. lmfao for hours at that one.



I would definitely support that! Each process of every myth broken down? Hell yeah I would support that.
Where do I sign up?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I kill mine at the precise moment she tells me she is ready, she wants me too, its the whole point. She watches for a couple months while weekly several of her room mates are chopped down without warning. They line up for the event, the ones closest to the door, under the MH are so anxious to be chopped they reach out to me every time I enter the room


I imagine Ted Bundy's thought processes were eerily similar!


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 26, 2017)

Madrigal said:


> First, I am a straight woman.


Plot twist!


----------



## dagwood45431 (Mar 26, 2017)

Creature1969 said:


> I wonder how much we'd have to raise in a Kickstarter campaign to get a MythBusters "Cannabis Edition" to dispel all the B.S.?
> 
> I saw a question on another forum the other day where a dude was asking if pee from a woman would make female plants because of estrogen in the pee. lmfao for hours at that one.


Goddamn , that'd be an awesome show! I'd watch every week for as long as it was on!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 26, 2017)

ovo said:


> The idea of hanging plant with roots intact is whack. So is boiling the roots.


There is actual science behind boiling roots. It doesn't make it more potent or anything. It has to do with the drying and curing.


----------



## Madrigal (Mar 26, 2017)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Cutting the plant will form an embolism in the stem stopping fluid transfer, starting drying almost immediately. Leaving the roots, it might take a couple days before it stops moving fluid from the roots through the plant. I could see it maybe being beneficial in dry environments to slow drying, but no other real benefits. Cut a branch, hang the rest with roots, see what happens.


Well, she lives in Bolivia so I guess she's in a pretty dry climate, even though it isn't her reason for doing this. I am now thinking that the humidity in my country (which is not Bolivia) would probably not be helpful in the drying process and especially not with all the roots on it. 



vostok said:


> *Someone had to just point out that theirs none to zero THC/CBN/CND/etc in the roots*
> 
> 
> I got booted for that .._facepalm!_


Sounds pretty extreme.



Tangerine_ said:


> Boiling the roots to extract THC? Bunk
> Boiling the roots to immediately cut off o2? I'm not so sure. RM3 makes a very compelling argument with this theory and backs it with some science.


I just checked that out and I wouldn't be brave enough to do it that way.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 27, 2017)

girl pee to make fem seeds? Yeah sure, if she'll sit still while you put the red light in her ass first


----------



## BuD_DizZLe (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone else got any Round-The-World mumbo-jumbo on cannabis? I know the Africans in Malawi and Zambia have little tricks they use but most of them actually work lol 

PS: According to MethodMan, smoking dead prez's gets you high grades.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 27, 2017)

somewhere over there they bury their fresh harvested weed for months to _cure_ it.
when they dig it up and use they claim the black molds on it help their marijuana get them high.
must be some dirt shit weed if thats the _cure_ they need to get high.

I dont believe there are any _tricks_ that work. If so, then they wouldnt be tricks at all, but just the way we do it.


----------



## Dr.Nick Riviera (Mar 27, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> There is actual science behind boiling roots. It doesn't make it more potent or anything. It has to do with the drying and curing.


the plant is full of starches and sugar, when those are cut off from oxygen, fermenting happens, the hippie theory was to leave roots soaked in water for 2 weeks to allow fermentation to happen. but that is whack. pouring boiling water over roots supposedly makes it happen in a couple days

If oxygen is not available to animal cells then pyruvate is converted into lactic acid. In *plant* and yeast cells pyruvate is converted into carbon dioxide and a type of alcohol called ethanol. This process is called *fermentation* and yields only two molecules of ATP per glucose molecule broken down.


----------



## woodsyn2o (Mar 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> somewhere over there they bury their fresh harvested weed for months to _cure_ it.
> when they dig it up and use they claim the black molds on it help their marijuana get them high.
> must be some dirt shit weed if thats the _cure_ they need to get high.
> 
> I dont believe there are any _tricks_ that work. If so, then they wouldnt be tricks at all, but just the way we do it.


haha when i was a kid we got brick green weed from boston, most of the time it got you plenty high. but when it didn not we would put it in the ground for a month. and it would get you stoned after


----------



## GadgetOTG (Jun 26, 2020)

old ass post but glad I found it, gonna go chop now lol


----------



## LinguaPeel (Jun 26, 2020)

Yall keep fuckin with brovida and hay, I'll keep shaking the dirt out my roots


----------



## DCcan (Dec 5, 2020)

Just spammy links shilling magic powder, no content posted above


----------



## South_buff (Oct 16, 2021)

I was told it gives it better terp. Profile not rust or hurt any of ur tricomes


----------

